
Yellowstone has a 50sq mile “Zone of Death” where you can get away with murder - alexfoo
https://www.vox.com/2014/5/22/5738756/you-can-kill-someone-in-a-section-of-yellowstone-and-get-away-scot
======
celticninja
In theory there is no difference between theory and practice. In practice
there is.

